# Favourite FA/FFA childhood books?



## rabbitislove (Apr 19, 2009)

Did anyone have a favourite childhood book or YA book focusing on chubby boys or girls? I swear I read this one like 4 times in 5th grade 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0440442079/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 19, 2009)

I read "Nothing is fair in the fifth grade" which talks about a fat girl for a little while....and I read "Blubber" though I don't really remember what is was about, I just remember being teased for having the book in my book bag.

I also remember a Looney Toons book where bugs bunny eats too much and gets a belly. I used to read that book at least once a day when I was younger and didn't know how to read.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 19, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I read "Nothing is fair in the fifth grade" which talks about a fat girl for a little while....and I read "Blubber" though I don't really remember what is was about, I just remember being teased for having the book in my book bag.
> 
> I also remember a Looney Toons book where bugs bunny eats too much and gets a belly. I used to read that book at least once a day when I was younger and didn't know how to read.



I loved Nothings Fair in Fifth Grade! Rep for you!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't remember the details of it at all, but I remember thinking One Fat Summer was a really good book. I think I read it in junior high.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't think of one book offhand;but,I did enjoy comic books. I mainly read the (Marvel,DC) "Superhero" genre;but, one of my favorite 'Non_Superhero" characters was "Little Lotta" published by Harvey Comics...


----------



## Tad (Apr 20, 2009)

As a little kid, the neo-fairy-tale "The Pumpkin Giant" (if you google it, you can find the text of it online).

In early adolescence "Dinah and the Fat Green Kingdom"

I liked both as much or more because of my wanting to be fat side as for my FA side.

I did read a few young adult books where the protagonist was in a relationship of some kind with a fat person, but none of them ever rung true to me.


----------



## plumplin3009 (Apr 20, 2009)

The one book I adored and read about 20 times was a Scholastic book called "A place of her own" which was about a swedish girl who was orphaned and went to live with her sister and brother in law. Her shyness and feeling out of place was intensified by a lack of understanding of her world and being an orphan. Her love interest was the fat boy in school. A bookish chubby boy who was not socially adept, but sweet and kind and very chubby! She had a major crush and together they went to their first dance together. I loved that he was the fat kid, and that she adored him, not despite him being fat, but because he was a wonderful boy. I loved that story. It absolutely was a deciding factor in my own personal tastes. Right Sweetie? 

Plumplin


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

i remember reading a book called "'_______'the belly dancer. I cant remember the girl in the books name though so i cant find it. It was about a girl who was a bit fat and ended up belly dancing and loving her body. She actually lost weight at the end though..but still..i remember treating the book like it was porn and hiding it when my parents came in the room!! lmao..which is weird. Can anyone else remember this book.. Her name was something like saskia or sasha.. Its anoying me i cant remember.


----------



## roddles (Apr 21, 2009)

haha what a great thread I remember bein fascinated by the little miss plump book! also I remember the book blubber was in my classroom in 3rd grade but I was afraid to go and read it because I thought my friends would tease me!


----------



## Durin (Apr 21, 2009)

Callahan's Secret by Spider Robinson is a favorite of mine.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 21, 2009)

plumplin3009 said:


> The one book I adored and read about 20 times was a Scholastic book called "A place of her own" which was about a swedish girl who was orphaned and went to live with her sister and brother in law. Her shyness and feeling out of place was intensified by a lack of understanding of her world and being an orphan. Her love interest was the fat boy in school. A bookish chubby boy who was not socially adept, but sweet and kind and very chubby! She had a major crush and together they went to their first dance together. I loved that he was the fat kid, and that she adored him, not despite him being fat, but because he was a wonderful boy. I loved that story. It absolutely was a deciding factor in my own personal tastes. Right Sweetie?
> 
> Plumplin



Yes Dear. 

By the way, Little Lotta was a fave of mine, too. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Little_Lotta_86.jpg


----------



## Aurora (Apr 21, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I don't remember the details of it at all, but I remember thinking One Fat Summer was a really good book. I think I read it in junior high.



I read that one too. I was sad when he got all in shape at the end lol.

When I was really young I loved two Eric Carle books: The Very Hungry Caterpillar, and The Greedy Python.


----------



## CCC (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't remember the title for the life of me, but there was a picture book about an elderly couple that made a gingerbread man to be their son, but he started growing and eating everything, including the couple and the townspeople.

But I guess that's more about vore, really. O_O

Oh, and he esploded in the end. Good moral, huh.


----------



## jonah-uk (Apr 22, 2009)

i remember liking this when young but can't remember very much about it:

Andre Maurois - Fattypuffs and Thinifers
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1903252075/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the book 'The Pumpkin Giant' and I found the text online. I scanned some pictures from the book and here's a link to the story, too.

http://www.soupsong.com/fpumpki2.html

RV :eat1: 

View attachment PG1.jpg


View attachment PG2.jpg


View attachment PG3.jpg


View attachment PG5.jpg


View attachment PG4.jpg


----------



## Tad (Apr 23, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> I have the book 'The Pumpkin Giant' and I found the text online. I scanned some pictures from the book and here's a link to the story, too.
> 
> http://www.soupsong.com/fpumpki2.html
> 
> RV :eat1:



Thank you, RV! I read it from, I think, the public library of the small town I lived in as a child, and it obviously made an impression because I remember it all these years later....but it has been so long out of print that I've never seen a copy of it since reading it that one time. So it was great to see scans of some of the illustrations, like a nice drink of water for my spirit


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 23, 2009)

edx said:


> Thank you, RV! I read it from, I think, the public library of the small town I lived in as a child, and it obviously made an impression because I remember it all these years later....but it has been so long out of print that I've never seen a copy of it since reading it that one time. So it was great to see scans of some of the illustrations, like a nice drink of water for my spirit



If you look on Amazon.com or Ebay I think you might be able to find some copies there.

RV :eat1:


----------



## Novelist (Apr 23, 2009)

Hansel and Gretel. By far. I was obsessed with it before I knew why.


----------



## olwen (Apr 23, 2009)

I can think of two books, but I read one as a teen and the other as an adult.

The first is The Yum Yum book by R. Crumb about a plump girl who lands in a fairy tale, and Dinky Hocker Shoots Smack by M.E. Kerr about a kid growing up in brooklyn heights who makes friends with a fat girl on his block. It doesn't really end in a happy ending for the fat girl, but it was still a good read.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

CCC said:


> I can't remember the title for the life of me, but there was a picture book about an elderly couple that made a gingerbread man to be their son, but he started growing and eating everything, including the couple and the townspeople.
> 
> But I guess that's more about vore, really. O_O
> 
> Oh, and he esploded in the end. Good moral, huh.


It sounds a bit like the film 'little otik' (also called 'greedy guts' and 'otesenek') and i'm sure that is based on a czechoslovakian fairy tale. I know it doesnt count but its my favorite film and its about a children book. Too tenuous?


----------



## Judge_Dre (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone read Jelly Belly by Robert Kimmel Smith? It tells the story of a young boy sent to weight loss camp. He and his bunk mates would go out on late night kitchen raids. His grandmother would also sabotage diets to give him treats. I remember the moral of the book being more pro-weight loss rather than size acceptance.


----------



## FA Painter (Apr 30, 2009)

I had long distant misty memories of a book where a lady and all her kids had to eat a giant cake she had made by accident and they all got fat. I was mesmerized by it as a kid. Years later, I could recall nothing of the title or the author...
Until I found a book for my own kids called How Many Dragons Behind The Door? I recognized the artwork right away. Hooray! 
The book I had loved is called The Duchess Bakes A Cake and was by Virginia Kahl.
I loved that book. Coincidentally, the dragon book also had a fat theme to it. Hmmm...

I also remember a Casper the Friendly Ghost comic book where Casper and Wendy got filled with some sort of warm gas and were inflated and floating around. I've never been much of one for inflation as such, but I loved that comic book. They looked so fat and happy.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 30, 2009)

FA Painter said:


> I had long distant misty memories of a book where a lady and all her kids had to eat a giant cake she had made by accident and they all got fat. I was mesmerized by it as a kid. Years later, I could recall nothing of the title or the author...
> Until I found a book for my own kids called How Many Dragons Behind The Door? I recognized the artwork right away. Hooray!
> The book I had loved is called The Duchess Bakes A Cake and was by Virginia Kahl.
> I loved that book. Coincidentally, the dragon book also had a fat theme to it. Hmmm...
> ...



I loved any book with fat persons in the artwork, Little lulu looked chubby to me so she was in there along with little lotta, and had the entire Garfield comic collection, and casper the friendly ghost. I liked his fat ghostly trio brother and remember the episode mentioned here.
Rollhandler


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2009)

Not a book per se, but when I was quite young I loved the nursery rhyme:

"Jack Spratt would eat no fat;
His wife would eat no lean.
And so, betwixt the two,
They licked the platter clean."

I didn't like fat on my meat, so I thought that made me like Jack Spratt, and I assumed that if my wife would eat no lean that meant she would be fat. After suitably serious pre-school aged contemplation I decided that would be OK.

I liked the part about licking the platter clean too


----------

